# Bachmann Aristo QSI Sound question...



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a QSI Programmer, and backing up the original file on my K-27 eluded me in my enthusiasm to play with it. I downloaded and am using the sound file designated for the Bachmann, but it seems to be for Accucraft. So, since the Bachmann file isn't on QSI's website, and they never answered their email inquiring if it was available, how do I fix the headlights? I managed to "reverse" them so they light up in the correct direction, but now they can only be manually turned on and off while the throttle is in Reverse - not Forward. I'd like to fix that.

Also, I added a user - sound, a nice coal shovelling sound, is it possible to make it an automatic "random" sound like the popoffs or air compressor sounds? I can't seem to find a setting for that.


I changed the airbrake arming sound down to 18, since I never managed to hit 40mph with my K's to trigger them. I think the only time a K-27 ever hit 40 mph was one cold dark night on Marshall Pass...


Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What did you change to reverse the headlights? 

There is no random trigger for the user sounds, I normally manually trigger it. 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

It's under "Configure Light Ports. I just swapped "1" and "3" between the front and rear lights. 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that usually is the wrong way to do it, because it resets all the other specialized stuff. 

Why didn't you change CV 29 direction bit? That will reverse the motor to match the lights... try that ... 

Reset the decoder first... or just download the K27 version already set up... 

If I remember right, I went to the lights and set the lighting via the normal CV's .... playing the ports is not usually the right way to go. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Try these values for the headlights. They're what I used: 

CV 55.70.1 = 6 
CV 55.73.1 = 100 

Later, 

K


----------

